# Coochin creek boat ramp.



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi all, i was wondering if anyone knew of a boat ramp that launches into coochin creek? I've searched some trip reports and can't seem to get a proper fix on where this ramp would be. I drove up there a while back and the only one i could locate was right at the end of roys road. It would be a bit of a paddle to get into coochin from there. Is there a ramp on the creek? I also had a look around the camp grounds and the banks seem a little steep especially at low tide.

Cheers all.

Evoids.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Its been a while since i've been there , but it wasn't far past the camp ground, I heard its had a bit of a make over, Google maps should show it up for you.

cheers Killer.


----------



## Eelman71 (May 8, 2010)

Both replies are right, it is about 1km past the campsite. I've also found that launching from the campsite is also good. You can get alot further up the creek from there quicker.
Ross


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, ive been down the road to the campsite but didnt follow it down far enough im guessing.i'll check it out next time I head out for a fish.

Cheers.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Evan,

All answers above correct but there are also numerous tracks leading through the bush that lead to fishing and potential launching spots along the creek but they are strictly 4wd only, pariculary after all this wet weather. I was up there 2 weeks ago and checked one of these spots to find a huge gum tree fallen across the entire width of the creek meaning no Stinkboats will get past but a kayak should, it would have been a good 2k upstream of the campground and I suspect taht fish up past hese would not have seen may baits or lures for a while ;-)

In my opinion Bells fishes better and is only another 5 minutes up the road. Aslo a hell of a lot less stinkboaters zipping around Bells as the sandbars at the Caloundra end are near impassable to any boat at low tide and even at high tide care must still be taken so it lends itself to locals only. To get here drive to the end of Bells Creek Road and lauch at the dirt ramp here. Good fish can be found in this creek, see my avatar pic, this was one of 5 for the session all around 45-50cm.

Unfortunately as will all the creeks that run into Pummicestone Passage they take a long time to clear fresh water and I have found the fishing better when the salt pushes further up these creeks to the really snaggy sections. Even two weeks ago the bottom end of Roys Rd was still dirty brown and we have had numerous heavy storms since then....

Kev


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for that kev, I was eyeing off that spot on bells creek road after looking on google maps around coochin and scrolling north a bit. Hows the road leading into bells creek? I know that roys road would get a little dodgy for my magna after rain, is bells the same? I've also heard that it can be a bit dodgy leaving a car at bells creek. Any truth to this or are people just trying to keep the spot fisherman free? 
I've also tried walking some of those tracks around coochin and really enjoyed it. It was a nice change to the yak fishing, taking a backpack and a couple of fold up rods and walking those banks casting at snags. Hiding in the bushes and working lures through shallow water it was awesome watching fish chase it down, even if I didnt get a hook up.

Cheers.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Evoids said:


> Thanks for that kev, I was eyeing off that spot on bells creek road after looking on google maps around coochin and scrolling north a bit. Hows the road leading into bells creek? I know that roys road would get a little dodgy for my magna after rain, is bells the same? I've also heard that it can be a bit dodgy leaving a car at bells creek. Any truth to this or are people just trying to keep the spot fisherman free?
> I've also tried walking some of those tracks around coochin and really enjoyed it. It was a nice change to the yak fishing, taking a backpack and a couple of fold up rods and walking those banks casting at snags. Hiding in the bushes and working lures through shallow water it was awesome watching fish chase it down, even if I didnt get a hook up.
> 
> Cheers.


Roys Rd is bitumen all the way to the end where the main boat ramp is, so you shouldn't have any dramas with your magna, even on the section of gravel that leads to the camp ground and second boat ramp you will be able to drive without issue. I would be more concerned about the carpark in the campground boat ramp than the road leading to it. It's only really when you move away from the graded road and onto the tracks leading into the bush that things can get fun  which is why it's so popular with daytripping 4wders and dirt bike riders so just becareful walking these areas as some of these guys drive a little too quick around these tracks.

Bells Creek road is also bitumen for all but about 100-200m right at the end past the houses on the left, but this is gravel and generally in good condition (I haven't seen it for a while though). The area around the bush ramp on Bells is a little bit isolated and can attract a boofhead or two but is generally safe with houses at the end of the bitumen section only a couple of hundred metres away. For the most part the ramp is frequented by bogan landbased fishermen who set up and fish overnight with a camp fire and a couple of cartons and 3 or 4 bottles of rum, by the time I get there in the mornings they are all passed out or that pissed you can hardly understand them but I have never had any issues with anybody. They do catch some good fish straight off that bend at times, with a large sunken barge providing great structure close by as well as plenty of fallen timber along the banks just downstream too. I have only fished this area in daytime as the mozzies, sandflies and midgies tear you apart during periods of low light and after dark so have needed to fish closer to snags than you would at nightime when the jacks move out to prowl. Obviously weekends see an increase in visitors as does school holidays, but if you get the opportunity to get up there midweek you will be lucky to see another person.

Good luck, get out there and get exploring, there are some great fishing spots up this way and every trip can reveal something new.

Kev


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Brilliant Kev, thanks for that. I'll more than likely be up there mid-week as im on a 2 week on, 1 week off shift. Works out really well when you want to get out for a quiet fish. Think I'll head up there in a couple of weeks assuming the weather fines up a bit.

Cheers

Ev.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

Evoids,

Off topic but have you ventured up past leis park since the floods ? (I remember from past reports you used to fish up there a bit).

Im keen to get back up there again and see what is around but the water clarity still looks terrible.

Interested to hear whether anyone has had any luck around there after all the rain.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Geebz

I went there a few weeks after the floods and just before the recent spate of storms we had and it wasnt too bad. Water wasnt 100% but it was the usual greeny colour just with a lot of silt and debris around. I got a couple of decent bream for the few hours I was out so it wasnt too bad. However today when I drove over the south pine on my way to work it was like coffee. Im not sure how the area around Leis would be after these storms and being upstream from the mouth of the south pine but it might be worth a drive by just to check it out. Just wish this rain would let up for a month or two ay.

Cheers.


----------

